# Licking



## Isabenz (Jul 13, 2015)

My hedgehog licks my face/neck a lot when she's near which I thought of as her being affectionate... But reading through posts ive gathered this leads to biting and so isn't because she loves me lol? Should I not let her lick me more than just to know my scent?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, here is what happened on my birthday a couple years ago. 
Anastasia-vu was always a kisser but because of possible bites we wouldn't let her do it. 
On my birthday everything went wrong, flat tire at the FIRST bus stop. Then dinner was not great, bad servers with attitude. 
I got home from dinner and took Anastasia out to play. She was extra lovey that day and I was having a case of birthday blues. She was cuddling with my chin and cheeks. I went to give her a kiss, apparently I didn't do a great job at washing up after dinner. My lips must have smelt like steak. She clamped down on my lip.

Now it wasn't a bad bite, those are totally different. Just that it was in fact located on a sensitive spot made it so much worse.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Hedgehogs aren't really affectionate animals. And they don't display what little affection they do show the same way a dog would. If a hedgehog is licking you it's because they think you taste or smell good. This very likely will lead to a bite eventually. As cute as it is, I wouldn't let her lick you. But it's up to you of course. Just be prepared. Those little teeth are sharp and they are fast when they decide to bite.


----------



## ummmx (Jul 15, 2015)

Before I hold my hedgehog I have to make sure I don't wash my hands with bath and body works soap because he loves it...I found this out because the other day I had washed my hands with the soap I always use (bath and body works) and I was cleaning up his cage. He walks right up to me and starts licking my hand, and I was all like aww how cute then he took a nice chunk out of my pinky. Then he started self anointing with it lol.. So he obviously likes the smell. He does the same thing with my pillow.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone who has been around babies of the human kind could tell a story about how when a baby or toddler smells something really good, like a candle that smells like sugar cookies, they smell it open their mouth to try and taste it. 
We do most of our tasting with our noses. Hedgehogs I'm sure are no different.


----------



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

my husband gets bit all the time. He lets the hedgies lick him and then CHOMP!! I have never been bit becaus ei never let them get that far lol that chew on my bra strap though.


----------

